# Trek Marlin 7 vs. Trek X Caliber 8



## refjim8 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello everyone, this is my first post and I really don't have extensive working knowledge of mountain biking. I am writing reference opinions on what you think when comparing these 2 Trek models. Not necessarily the features or price, just from maybe your own personal experiences, which would be your choice.

My brother-in-law, who has mountain bike experience, is trying to decide on these 2 bikes. Thanks


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

The Marlin has a kickstand and the X Cal doesn't. A kickstand isn't something you really want on a mountain bike. It's one extra thing that could catch on the trail. It's pretty uncommon to see kickstands on a modern mountain bike. Most people associate a kickstand on a MTB with bikes you buy at Walmart or Target. I think Trek's targeted audience for the Marlin with the kickstand are people who ride through city streets and down easy dirt paths. If your bro-in-law wants to hit the trails, consider the X Cal. 

Parts are the major difference. You get an air fork with the X Cal versus a coil spring on the Marlin. It's a big difference in how the bike feels on the trail. The X Cal has a 1x12 spd drivetrain versus the Marlin's 2x9. When he's climbing, he will be happier with the 1x12 setup. Overall, the X Cal would be a better buy and worth the extra bucks. He would be least likely to ditch the X Cal after buying it. Most people who buy a starter bike (Trek Marlin) end up selling it within the next few months and move on to something else. 

If your bro-in-law had to decide between the 2 bikes, I would push for the X Cal.


----------

